# Writers of WF Book - A Call for Submissions!



## KellInkston (Oct 1, 2015)

*EDIT: The deadline has been extended to March 10th, 2016. We hope this new extention will give our currently-working and new-coming writers to produce an article of really "good as heck" quality- Thank you.*

Good day,
On behalf of the WF media team, I’m here to extend a writing and publishing opportunity to you all – this is a call for submissions.
We’re in the midst of crafting a “For writers, by writers” book on writing advice, and need submissions from authors like you. We want you to write an article about an area you have noted interest and experience in.
  An article for a publishing credit? I’d say that’s a _great deal_. Let’s get down to the nitty-
*What: A light-hearted and/or upbeat article on a writing/publishing/marketing topic of no less than 2k words, and no more than 5k.
How: Pick your topic (only one per person for now) PM either Tkent or myself to RSVP your topic, or post in this thread. We'll put you down as the person responsible for producing the article and you would then produce the article by March 10th, 2016. Afterwards you would PM your work to us for editing and compilation.

Topics (pick one that's free, and let us know ASAP):
(If we don’t have enough takers we can have people take multiple topics if they merge together well enough to make sense. If you want more than one topic, be sure to let us know. Also, if you think the project could use a topic that's gone unconsidered, send me a PM and we can look into adding a new topic for an article. It's also of note, that if you absolutely must write on a topic that's been taken, PM me and we can work it out.)

On writing:
-Sparking Creativity- Arthur Mustard
-Characterization/Character design - Jenthepen
-Plot crafting/structuring/story beats - Prinze Charming
-Dialogue --Punctuation and Grammar*
* -Scenes and Description -
-(Self)Editing
-Showing Vs. Telling -* *Aquilo
-Action
-Resolution -
-Long-length fiction - Bishop
-Poetry
**-World Building - Bishop*
*
On publishing:
-Indie and/or Traditional Publishing?  - Linton Robinson
-Query writing
-Indie publishing possibilities: Amazon, Kobo, Smashwords?
-Traditional publishing possibilities: magazines, agents, publishers?
-Cover design, websites, sellers, costs - Kell Inkston
-Book formatting, presentation -Tkent
-Copyrighting
-Pricing

On Marketing:
-Blogging and websites - Kell Inkston
-Social media (ie. Facebook, Twitter, Goodreads, etc) - Popsprocket**
-Conducting yourself well online - AstroAnnie
-Author Branding - **Popsprocket

-Add your own: PM me and let's talk it over!

Blue = Complete!

*Good luck, good fire. I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## TKent (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey peeps, any interest in this? We'd sure love to include you!


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 17, 2015)

I'll take plot crafting.


----------



## joshybo (Oct 18, 2015)

I am very interested in this and I am not sure how I missed it initially.  I'd be willing to write an article on whatever is needed, although I feel like I might be best suited for discussion on  Dialogue, Self Editing, and Description.  Let me know if any of these are available and I will set to work this week.


----------



## aj47 (Oct 18, 2015)

*Once Upon a Time* ...

... I wrote an essay on critique.  It's around somewhere.  This sounds like a good fit for it.  Are you interested?  I pimped it for the blog and for some other project, I forget.


----------



## TKent (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey Astro, funny you should mention this. I just PM'd Kell with the link to the content tracker thread. It is in that list so he could see what has been offered, what he still needs, etc.! Yay! Glad to see some action on this again 



astroannie said:


> *Once Upon a Time* ...
> 
> ... I wrote an essay on critique.  It's around somewhere.  This sounds like a good fit for it.  Are you interested?  I pimped it for the blog and for some other project, I forget.


----------



## KellInkston (Oct 18, 2015)

Sending the first round of PMs- all of you, expect to be in contact soon!


----------



## escorial (Oct 18, 2015)

if you pop up customers....i'll buy one....


----------



## jenthepen (Oct 18, 2015)

I'd like to have a go at characterization.


----------



## KellInkston (Oct 20, 2015)

jenthepen said:


> I'd like to have a go at characterization.



Thank you for your interest. You've been put down!


----------



## LadsandtheClassics (Oct 20, 2015)

Like Fido got put down?


----------



## TKent (Oct 20, 2015)

Put me down for book formatting.


----------



## KellInkston (Oct 21, 2015)

TKent said:


> Put me down for book formatting.


 You're down!



LadsandtheClassics said:


> Like Fido got put down?


 In the way Fido was put down to write that stunning article on dialogue for a compilation book.


----------



## Terry D (Oct 21, 2015)

I'll take a stab at Scenes and Description.


----------



## KellInkston (Oct 21, 2015)

Terry D said:


> I'll take a stab at Scenes and Description.



Added!


----------



## Bishop (Oct 21, 2015)

I struggled a lot with (and eventually mastered) the process of sticking to writing a single novel to completion... I suppose that's authorship/determination? Either way, committing to long-length fiction is something I feel very comfortable talking about. I'd love to contribute.

I'm also very good at world-building... it's one of the few things I'm really proud of in my own writing. I'd be willing to write two separate entries.


----------



## KellInkston (Oct 21, 2015)

Bishop said:


> I struggled a lot with (and eventually mastered) the process of sticking to writing a single novel to completion... I suppose that's authorship/determination? Either way, committing to long-length fiction is something I feel very comfortable talking about. I'd love to contribute.



Putting you down for long-length fiction writing. Good luck!


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 22, 2015)

I will have both Social Media and Branding. Because, you know, it's like, my day job.


----------



## Terry D (Oct 22, 2015)

If no one steps up for Resolution, I'll take that one too.


----------



## aj47 (Oct 22, 2015)

I can step up for Conducting Yourself Well Online.


----------



## KellInkston (Oct 22, 2015)

Terry D said:


> If no one steps up for Resolution, I'll take that one too.





astroannie said:


> I can step up for Conducting Yourself Well Online.



You've come, and so you shall be first served. You've both been put down for your selected topics!


----------



## KellInkston (Oct 22, 2015)

popsprocket said:


> I will have both Social Media and Branding. Because, you know, it's like, my day job.



You're on!


----------



## TKent (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm so excited to see this moving forward!!


----------



## KellInkston (Oct 25, 2015)

Bumping to remind everyone we have plenty of spots left. If you're interested at all in this publishing opportunity, contact me!


----------



## Schrody (Oct 25, 2015)

I think I should re-write mine...


----------



## TKent (Oct 25, 2015)

I think several people were going to do a revamp of what they submitted. I've also got a ton of additional books I've read if we go for the suggested reading suggestion as well.  



Schrody said:


> I think I should re-write mine...


----------



## KellInkston (Oct 25, 2015)

TKent said:


> I think several people were going to do a revamp of what they submitted. I've also got a ton of additional books I've read if we go for the suggested reading suggestion as well.


 That would be a great idea- I'd have plenty to add as well.


----------



## EmmaSohan (Oct 27, 2015)

1. Can I use different fonts? I guess the question is if this is an electronic book or a physical book.

2. Are you imagining a comprehensive book? The topic of punctuation and grammar is huge. If I just write 2K on fragments (with general comments on punctuation and grammar) does that fit the format?


----------



## KellInkston (Oct 28, 2015)

1. You can use a font of your choosing so long as it's easy to read and formats well. As it stands this is presently an ebook, so feel free.

2. We're planning on a book that visits numerous topics, though it's not planned to be comprehensive. The grammar section alone would stretch miles. The fragments article would be totally fine at that length, so also, feel free.

Thank you, and let me know if you have any more questions!


----------



## Terry D (Oct 28, 2015)

Is there a place where the general style of the planned book is discussed? How long should the articles be? Are the topics open to wide interpretation, or are you looking for a more traditional approach? I guess what I'm asking is: What is the vision for the completed book?


----------



## KellInkston (Oct 31, 2015)

_Is there a place where the general style of the planned book is discussed?_ - It's this topic here, feel free to bring up anything you're wondering.

_How long should the articles be?_ - 2k-5k words is the general length, though exceptions can be made.

_Are the topics open to wide interpretation, or are you looking for a more traditional approach?_ - Topics can be as wide as you like, or as traditional as you like- up to you.

_I guess what I'm asking is: What is the vision for the completed book? _- In general, we're hoping on a "for writers, by writers" style of book that will offer advice, guides, and opinions- in the hopes that it will be a considerable publishing oppourtunity for the writers, and also a product that can attract interest to the forums, among other things.

If that isn't helpful enough, let me know and I'll explain in as much detail as I'm able.


----------



## Cran (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm a little surprised to see that Show v Tell hasn't been taken up, although I sense some overlap with Scenes and Descriptions, and to a lesser extent with Dialog. 

Other aspiring writer FAQs include Narrative and Point of View. 

Is there a time window to fill these places?


----------



## KellInkston (Nov 1, 2015)

Cran said:


> I'm a little surprised to see that Show v Tell hasn't been taken up, although I sense some overlap with Scenes and Descriptions, and to a lesser extent with Dialog.
> 
> Other aspiring writer FAQs include Narrative and Point of View.
> 
> Is there a time window to fill these places?



There absolutely is time. Good thought on the Narrative and PoV sections, if you'd like them they're all yours, if not I'll be sure to at least add them to the list of possible topics.


----------



## popsprocket (Nov 2, 2015)

I am basically done with both my articles!

Let me do some editing and some trimming and I'll have them on your desk ASAP.


----------



## Cran (Nov 2, 2015)

KellInkston said:


> There absolutely is time. Good thought on the Narrative and PoV sections, if you'd like them they're all yours, if not I'll be sure to at least add them to the list of possible topics.


How much time are you allowing for putting these articles or essays together and getting them in? In other words, have you set a deadline for the writing part?

I'm fairly sure there are better exponents of Narrative and PoV, so I'd suggest adding them (as a single topic) to your list.

Whether I'm a suitable candidate to write anything for this project depends very much on the window of time that is available.


----------



## Terry D (Nov 2, 2015)

KellInkston said:


> _Is there a place where the general style of the planned book is discussed?_ - It's this topic here, feel free to bring up anything you're wondering.
> 
> _How long should the articles be?_ - 2k-5k words is the general length, though exceptions can be made.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback. One other question: Are there any formatting guidelines? Do you want the articles in Standard Manuscript Format, or are you leaving that to the authors? You might find it quicker and easier, in the long run, if there were guidelines.


----------



## TKent (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey Terry,

I'll let Kell answer what format but definitely, definitely let's get them in Word. It is very hard to deal with posts that are in threads. Italics get lost, etc.


----------



## popsprocket (Nov 3, 2015)

TKent said:


> Hey Terry,
> 
> I'll let Kell answer what format but definitely, definitely let's get them in Word. It is very hard to deal with posts that are in threads. Italics get lost, etc.



I wrote mine in Windows Media Player... what should I do?


----------



## Aquilo (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't mind taking Show V Tell, so long as you don't mind a new one along for the ride.


----------



## TKent (Nov 3, 2015)

Uhh, how about you put on your earbuds, hit PLAY, and then type every word you hear into WORD (mmmmwhahahahahaha)



popsprocket said:


> I wrote mine in Windows Media Player... what should I do?


----------



## TKent (Nov 3, 2015)

Kell, let us know how you think we're doing on content that people have signed up for. Do you need more signups?  If you are close, I'd say you could go ahead and set a deadline for submitting work, but keep in mind the upcoming holidays.


----------



## TKent (Nov 3, 2015)

Yay!!



Aquilo said:


> I don't mind taking Show V Tell, so long as you don't mind a new one along for the ride.


----------



## Bishop (Nov 3, 2015)

I mentioned before, but I dont think it was picked up...

I'd like to do world-building!  

Also, what's the deadline?


----------



## popsprocket (Nov 3, 2015)

Bishop said:


> I mentioned before, but I dont think it was picked up...
> 
> I'd like to do world-building!
> 
> Also, what's the deadline?



According to windows media player it's 3:12... NO WAIT NOW IT'S 3:09

WHAT THE HELL GUYS WHAT SHOULD I DO? I CAN'T FINISH EDITING IN THAT AMOUNT OF TIME!


----------



## KellInkston (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey all, pardon the pause in communication- lost track up the updates while I was starting out for NaNoWriMo.



Cran said:


> How much time are you allowing for putting these articles or essays together and getting them in? In other words, have you set a deadline for the writing part?
> 
> I'm fairly sure there are better exponents of Narrative and PoV, so I'd suggest adding them (as a single topic) to your list.
> 
> Whether I'm a suitable candidate to write anything for this project depends very much on the window of time that is available.



The "official" time we're allowing would be one month, but we can extend that considerably. I'm expecting to have the vast majority of the project materials in around Jan, and I could compile those with considerable speed. That said, I'm not very worried about time constraints.

Also, if you'd like to add that topic and write on it, you'd be more than welcome to!




Terry D said:


> Thanks for the feedback. One other question: Are there any formatting guidelines? Do you want the articles in Standard Manuscript Format, or are you leaving that to the authors? You might find it quicker and easier, in the long run, if there were guidelines.



You're free to be as postmodern with your interpretation of the use of letters as you please, but please, deliver it to us in word. I won't outright reject a contribution if it's in a different format, but it would definitely add some time to it all.



popsprocket said:


> I wrote mine in Windows Media Player... what should I do?



... Th-... This _is _a joke, right?



Aquilo said:


> I don't mind taking Show V Tell, so long as you don't mind a new one along for the ride.



You're down!


----------



## KellInkston (Nov 3, 2015)

Bishop said:


> I mentioned before, but I dont think it was picked up...
> 
> I'd like to do world-building!
> 
> Also, what's the deadline?



Deadline's generally a month after taking it up, but I can see where people would get confused.

Okay, my bad. Official deadline's Dec 31st!

Want me to add you for world building?


----------



## Bishop (Nov 4, 2015)

KellInkston said:


> Deadline's generally a month after taking it up, but I can see where people would get confused.
> 
> Okay, my bad. Official deadline's Dec 31st!
> 
> Want me to add you for world building?



Yes, I can do both in that time frame for sure!


----------



## KellInkston (Nov 4, 2015)

Bishop said:


> Yes, I can do both in that time frame for sure!



Excellent- you've been put down!


----------



## popsprocket (Nov 4, 2015)

KellInkston said:


> Excellent- you've been put down!



Shhh, not in front of the kids, we told them that Bishop just went "to the farm".


----------



## TKent (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh no... this sounds like someone who knows this personally...



popsprocket said:


> Shhh, not in front of the kids, we told them that Bishop just went "to the farm".


----------



## KellInkston (Nov 5, 2015)

They're in a better place now. Where I come from we just tell the kids that they went "to the laptop" for some "writing".


----------



## popsprocket (Nov 14, 2015)

Phew, done and dusted. Only took me like two weeks longer than I claimed it would...


----------



## TKent (Nov 14, 2015)

Show off!! I plan to do my writing over The Thanksgiving Holiday


----------



## popsprocket (Nov 14, 2015)

TKent said:


> Show off!!



*flexes muscles*


----------



## TKent (Nov 14, 2015)

What is that you are wearing anyway?? Some kind of Aussie Crocodile Dundee muscle shirt?? 



popsprocket said:


> *flexes muscles*


----------



## popsprocket (Nov 14, 2015)

TKent said:


> What is that you are wearing anyway?? Some kind of Aussie Crocodile Dundee muscle shirt??



What else am I supposed to wear for fightin' crocs?


----------



## KellInkston (Nov 18, 2015)

popsprocket said:


> What else am I supposed to wear for fightin' crocs?



I always found full nudity provides a refreshing breeze while fighting swamp beasts- consider it at least.


----------



## ijswan (Nov 18, 2015)

I wish doing one on dialogue was an option. All the ones I'd have taken are already filled, but I'm looking forward to this book


----------



## KellInkston (Nov 19, 2015)

ijswan said:


> I wish doing one on dialogue was an option. All the ones I'd have taken are already filled, but I'm looking forward to this book



I'd be willing to add it as a topic if you'd be willing to write on it. What do you think?


----------



## KellInkston (Nov 24, 2015)

Quick note to anyone keeping up with the project. If you have anyone on the forum you can think of that would be interested writing an article, let me know and I can get in touch with them! We're approaching the 1 month left mark on the submissions, so this will need to happen fast!

Thank so much,
Kell


----------



## Red Sonja (Nov 24, 2015)

When I first saw this topic I thought the title was "call for submissives" and I was like, "Hm, it's been so long since I've done that, I'm not sure I'll fit into the costume anymore."


----------



## Aquilo (Dec 3, 2015)

Just a quiet note that mine's done, I just need a day or two to edit...


----------



## Terry D (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm going to have to back out, I'm afraid. That will put Scenes and Description back up for grabs as well as Resolutions. Any writing time I have needs to be directed to my current WIP. Sorry, I thought I could squeeze these in, but that's not going to be the case.


----------



## TKent (Dec 3, 2015)

Cracking me up!!  That's why my corset has elastic laces. I can even wear it after a hefty Thanksgiving dinner.



Red Sonja said:


> When I first saw this topic I thought the title was "call for submissives" and I was like, "Hm, it's been so long since I've done that, I'm not sure I'll fit into the costume anymore."



ETA


----------



## TKent (Dec 3, 2015)

You are just a big show off!!  (I'm working on mine now, finally!!)



Aquilo said:


> Just a quiet note that mine's done, I just need a day or two to edit...


----------



## KellInkston (Dec 3, 2015)

Aquilo said:


> Just a quiet note that mine's done, I just need a day or two to edit...


 Excellent. Thanks for the hard work to make the project a reality. I'll mark you as complete!


----------



## KellInkston (Dec 3, 2015)

Terry D said:


> I'm going to have to back out, I'm afraid. That will put Scenes and Description back up for grabs as well as Resolutions. Any writing time I have needs to be directed to my current WIP. Sorry, I thought I could squeeze these in, but that's not going to be the case.



I totally understand. Good luck with your book!


----------



## KellInkston (Dec 19, 2015)

We're approaching the deadline. We've got a ton of great material, but the more the merrier. If you see this and you haven't written an article yet, please consider doing so. If you have written an article, get someone else to do one as well!

Thanks! nthego:


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 27, 2016)

Great news on expanding the deadline into this year, Kell!! I'm always on the lookout for writer resource books like this!!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 27, 2016)

I am foaming at the mouth. :read: :-k =P~

Yes, I'll check _that _out guys as well as _this_! Thanks for the invite. I'm interested, but I am not sure about the focus yet. I'll get back in a few days.



*Edit*: Or perhaps, after a few moments of introspection. I replied to the PM. Get ready, guys! The suspense is killing me as well!


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes! Great to (maybe) have you along, Prinze!!


----------



## KellInkston (Jan 27, 2016)

Happy to have you on board, Prinze, and a welcome to Linton Robinson as well who has also agreed to contribute!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 27, 2016)

*Quick question* - Is it safe to assume the list is essentially the table of contents? Can I assume the reader is familiar, by the time they reach my section, with sparking creativity and characterization / character design? I ask this for the sake of being passionate about transitioning. I tie a lot of my blog articles together, so it would be nice to know where I stand with my section and position in the book. 

Thanks!
*
Edit:*

 Clarification: 

Given that the reader doesn't skip around.


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 28, 2016)

Yay! Welcome to Linton too, then!!

Good question, Prinze! I'd like to know that too! *Looks for Kell*


----------



## Cran (Jan 28, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> *Quick question* - Is it safe to assume the list is essentially the table of contents? Can I assume the reader is familiar, by the time they reach my section, with sparking creativity and characterization / character design? I ask this for the sake of being passionate about transitioning. I tie a lot of my blog articles together, so it would be nice to know where I stand with my section and position in the book.
> 
> Thanks!
> *
> ...



No. It is not safe to assume that the list is in the same order as the final draft. 

However, it is not just acceptable but strongly encouraged to include any references to assumed or required prior knowledge (or chapters), either in your chapter draft body text or footnote, or as a headnote or cover note, depending on whether the information is to be aimed at the reader or at the manuscript compiler.  

The possibility that, yes, the reader may not read the final work in the order it is presented, suggests that such references would be better included in the chapter draft rather than as a separate attachment.


----------



## TKent (Jan 28, 2016)

As a reader of writing books, I am often looking for specific help on a specific thing and go straight to the topic I need help on. Some of the topics may have no interest so I'd make it a standalone essay except with references to outside sources, if needed. I have actually started mine and have made three references for outside reading.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 28, 2016)

Cran said:


> The possibility that, yes, the reader may not read the final work in the order it is presented, suggests that such references would be better included in the chapter draft rather than as a separate attachment.



Ah, okay. I am familiar with this format. I have quite a few collab books from my university studies. I was just looking for clarification. I know everyone follows a different method. Thanks. 



TKent said:


> As a reader of writing books, I am often looking for specific help on a specific thing and go straight to the topic I need help on. Some of the topics may have no interest so I'd make it a standalone essay except with references to outside sources, if needed. I have actually started mine and have made three references for outside reading.




Yeah, I am the same way. If it was a pet anthology, I'd browse through the cat section before the rest. Thanks for making this clear. I figured it wasn't a transitional anthology, but I wanted to be safe than sorry. I've read writing books that guide the reader into the process from start to finish. Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## KellInkston (Jan 28, 2016)

Uh, yeah, _what they said_.

All of the topics are presently out of order and we can't very well expect them to read in order when there's so many differing topics. Just how we'll organize things in the completed project has yet to be seen.


----------



## Cran (Jan 30, 2016)

All of which suggests some merit in working in a glossary (of terms), (annotated) bibliography, and (keyword) index, once the chapters are accepted, perhaps?


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 31, 2016)

I just thought about it. Perhaps, throw an incentive out there for anyone still on the fence? Technically, by submitting an _*article*_, we are qualified for the *Published Writer* award as it pertains to the publication of short stories or articles. Unless of course, you really do go by "article*s* and short storie*s*," being more than one submission.


----------



## TKent (Jan 31, 2016)

Once it is published, yes you would be! 



PrinzeCharming said:


> I just thought about it. Perhaps, throw an incentive out there for anyone still on the fence? Technically, by submitting an _*article*_, we are qualified for the *Published Writer* award as it pertains to the publication of short stories or articles. Unless of course, you really do go by "article*s* and short storie*s*," being more than one submission.


----------



## KellInkston (Jan 31, 2016)

Cran said:


> All of which suggests some merit in working in a glossary (of terms), (annotated) bibliography, and (keyword) index, once the chapters are accepted, perhaps?


It certainly would. We should plan on it.




PrinzeCharming said:


> I just thought about it. Perhaps, throw an incentive out there for anyone still on the fence? Technically, by submitting an _*article*_, we are qualified for the *Published Writer* award as it pertains to the publication of short stories or articles. Unless of course, you really do go by "article*s* and short storie*s*," being more than one submission.


You're quite correct. It would make one a published author in the technical (and really, general) terms. This is a great opportunity all things considered and certainly one that's not to be missed. You might notice it's mentioned in the top post to tantalize prospective writers, though touting it a bit more might be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Cran (Jan 31, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> I just thought about it. Perhaps, throw an incentive out there for anyone still on the fence? Technically, by submitting an _*article*_, we are qualified for the *Published Writer* award as it pertains to the publication of short stories or articles. Unless of course, you really do go by "article*s* and short storie*s*," being more than one submission.


Not quite. Submitting an article is not enough to qualify; the article has to be published. The same applies to manuscripts for books; people submit plenty but few are actually published.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 31, 2016)

Cran said:


> Not quite. Submitting an article is not enough to qualify; the article has to be published. The same applies to manuscripts for books; people submit plenty but few are actually published.




I am sorry, Right-Fighter. Let me clarify my previous comment. *Given that we submit an article that follows the provided guidelines in this thread, someone accepts it upon review, later to be revised by a member here (typically someone in charge of the ebook), and then the ebook is published with said revised article included. Will it then be qualified as a published article? I am not sure why the comment on manuscripts was offered when I wasn't looking for anything on that matter. Thanks for the tip. It's appreciated. :thumbr:


----------



## TKent (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey Prinze, yes, being published in the WF book, counts as being published. So if you submit, and it ends up in the book, and the book is published, then it would quality for the published author badge. I think that answers your question 



PrinzeCharming said:


> I am sorry, Right-Fighter. Let me clarify my previous comment. *Given that we submit an article that follows the provided guidelines in this thread, someone accepts it upon review, later to be revised by a member here (typically someone in charge of the ebook), and then the ebook is published with said revised article included. Will it then be qualified as a published article? I am not sure why the comment on manuscripts was offered when I wasn't looking for anything on that matter. Thanks for the tip. It's appreciated. :thumbr:


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 31, 2016)

TKent said:


> Hey Prinze, yes, being published in the WF book, counts as being published. So if you submit, and it ends up in the book, and the book is published, then it would quality for the published author badge. I think that answers your question



No need for clarification. That was all for Cran. :tranquillity:

Thanks.


----------



## Cran (Feb 1, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> I am sorry, Right-Fighter. Let me clarify my previous comment. *Given that we submit an article that follows the provided guidelines in this thread, someone accepts it upon review, later to be revised by a member here (typically someone in charge of the ebook), and then the ebook is published with said revised article included. Will it then be qualified as a published article?


Yes. Published Writer is valid on third party publication of an article or short story.



> I am not sure why the comment on manuscripts was offered when I wasn't looking for anything on that matter. Thanks for the tip. It's appreciated. :thumbr:


Only that more of our members are familiar with submitting novel manuscripts than articles. The main thing about any of our "published" awards, is that they become valid on publication rather than on submission or acceptance. I've had stories and articles accepted and even paid for but as far as I know never made it to publication.



TKent said:


> Hey Prinze, yes, being published in the WF book, counts as being published. So if you submit, and it ends up in the book, and the book is published, then it would quality for the published author badge. I think that answers your question


Published author is a bit different here. It is for publication of whole books - novels, collections of short stories, essays, and/or poetry - and applies to self-published as well as third party publication.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 2, 2016)

:!: *Attention!* :!: 

We only have _*one *_more week to complete the assignment! I am so stoked. I did some serious plotting and structure to _write about plotting and structure_. Have fun everyone! Put the best of your abilities forward. No distractions. We're almost there!


----------



## Aquilo (Mar 2, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> :!: *Attention!* :!:
> 
> We only have _*one *_more week to complete the assignment! I am so stoked. I did some serious plotting and structure to _write about plotting and structure_. Have fun everyone! Put the best of your abilities forward. No distractions. We're almost there!



Really looking forward to this one!!!  Feet fully presented and put forward. I'm taking a nose at Show & Tell too, although I'm wandering if I'll need a slight title change. Hmmm.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Mar 10, 2016)

I hope everyone stayed focused! Today's the day!


----------



## Cat (Mar 13, 2016)

I was so fucused on judging I did miss it.

Good luck for all of you!

Perhaps I may make this one day, ha!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey everyone.

Well done for getting those articles in. I'll be in touch with a few of you shortly so watch your inboxes.

Very, very good job, folks!


----------

